# Msn



## caroline_77 (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir 

j ai besoin d aide pur une amie handicapee qui vient de prendre le mac avec la live box chez orange elle voudrait installer msn afin de puvoir dialoguer avec tous ses amis des moments qu'ele merite de pouvoir partager je ne sais pas vers qui me tourner car toutes les personnes que j ai contacter par telephone orange etc nous propose de se dplacer mais bien sur pas gratuitement 
y urait t il quelqu un d assez ympa pour nous aider ? 
je suis un peu perdu ici alors si quelqu un pouvait m aider 
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Caroline et merci d avance pour sylvie


----------



## whereismymind (17 Décembre 2007)

Tu veux installer MSN, tu as plusieurs choix:

- Adium: le meilleur sur Mac pour le moment mais qui ne gère pas la Webcam. (C'est en cours de développement pour la future version 2 du logiciel.)
- Mercury Messenger: Un peu austère mais lui gère la Webcam.
- MSN Messenger pour Mac: Le client officiel fait par Microsoft mais très en retard, c'est l'équivalent de la version 6 sur PC.

Mon conseil, prend Adium sauf si ton amie veut la Webcam.


----------



## pjak (18 Décembre 2007)

si elle est handicapée, elle préfererait peut etre parler, que taper au clavier... Dans ce cas la, il suffit d'installer Skype


----------



## VLF (18 Décembre 2007)

Faut pas oublier aMSN pour la webcam par msn !

Mais, il est vrai que skype est bien mieux si elle préfère parler que taper sur un clavier.


----------



## whereismymind (18 Décembre 2007)

Sauf qu'elle ne pourra pas parler avec ses contacts s'ils ne passent pas sur Skype aussi.


----------



## jluca-74 (6 Janvier 2008)

il faut qu'elle prenne le nouveau amsn 0.97 pour mac  et la elle peut parler mais c'est en décalage en cliquant sur la souris sur le picto son en bas de sa fenêtre et bien sûr elle aura la cam
mais la meilleur solution est comme on te le dit c'est de prendre skype il y a la cam+ le son


----------



## Ness545 (9 Janvier 2008)

Vouc conseilé quel Msn pour discuté alors? Sans web cam et tous le reste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

Le meilleur est sans conteste Adium (bien sur il y en as qui dirons le contraire )
Tu peux aller voir ce fil là pour te donner des avis différents sur Adium


----------



## whereismymind (9 Janvier 2008)

Je suis d'accord aussi. Adium est le plus abouti. En plus de ça, ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps avant que la Webcam soit supportée.


----------



## valighn (17 Janvier 2008)

Sinon avec office 2008 il n'y a pas une nouvelle version de msn ?
J'utilise adium en attendant.
Sinon office 2008 coute 139 euros à la fnac ...


----------



## whereismymind (17 Janvier 2008)

Fait gaffe, 139, c'est le tarif Etudiant ou une mise à jour, je sais plus !

J'ai cru lire quelque part que MSN 8 pour Mac est en retard et qu'il n'est pas présent dans la suite Office 2008 pour le moment.


----------



## VLF (19 Janvier 2008)

Je confirme, c'est le bon veille msn pour mac 6 qui est fourni avec office 2008&#8230;


----------



## marionbis (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Vous conseillez peut être aussi Adium pour pouvoir parager des fichiers ? Parce que j'ai telechargé aMSN et aussi MSN 6.0.3 (je ne sais pas lequel est le plus récent ) mais aucune de ces deux versions ne permet de partager des dossiers... Savez-vous ce que je peux faire pour optenir une version qui aurait cette aptitude ?
Merci !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

Heu oui!!!  
Adium marche fort bien pour les transferts de fichiers

pour ton histoire de msn (msn 6 et amsn), ce sont deux logiciel différents


----------



## whereismymind (19 Janvier 2008)

Pour le transfert de fichiers, ça dépend plus de ta capacité d'upload que d'autre chose.


----------

